# Online beer swap.



## Danscraftbeer (6/9/17)

Just throwing the thought out there. Beer for Beer swap forum. Or sample archive.
Clean swap most times or receiver pays for postage only.
Postage is the game  (PET bottles for obvious reasons) . 
Is there a go to online beer swap thing? Be good if it was all wrapped up into one browse. Many times I've read someone post their great efforts and wanted a sample of their results. 
I've always been wary of postage transport and its a thing but.

I know there lies a fundamental fault right there. If I make a really great beer I'm selfish and keep it to myself ha.
Then postage may ruin your beer. 

What say anyone?


----------



## Brewnicorn (6/9/17)

I've used Australia post to send some brews to family recently and haven't heard any complaints (other than mine at the cost). But I sent in glass using their special wine boxes. PET bottles would be more economical I think. 
Could be a good idea for a start up for you Danscraftbeer... BeerDropBox.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (6/9/17)

Brewnicorn said:


> I've used Australia post to send some brews to family recently and haven't heard any complaints (other than mine at the cost). But I sent in glass using their special wine boxes. PET bottles would be more economical I think.
> Could be a good idea for a start up for you Danscraftbeer... BeerDropBox.


Nah not for me haha. I only want to be a guest to such a thing. Maybe I should have posted this on the suggestions forum?.


----------



## mtb (6/9/17)

I had similar ideas recently when considering how experiments like those conducted by Brulosophy would yield better results if only they had a larger tasting panel.. ie large groups coordinated through the likes of AHB and such. But postage was the killer, I figured.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (6/9/17)

Yeah postage can be considered running the gauntlet but just settle the bottle (chilled or whatever) for a week from receiving in postage.
?


----------



## tj2204 (7/9/17)

I regularly send 3 x 750ml pet bottles in 3kg express satchels down to Sydney from Brisbane. Never had postage ruin the beers (I'm bottling using counter pressure and a carb cap)

A swap forum is an awesome idea IMO.


----------



## Grott (7/9/17)

Postage is a kill in terms of cost, the last longneck cost around $17. As it goes on weight the PET bottle much cheaper?


----------



## tj2204 (7/9/17)

Grott said:


> Postage is a kill in terms of cost, the last longneck cost around $17. As it goes on weight the PET bottle much cheaper?



3kg express satchel is $15.65, 1kg $10.85.

I always send 3 bottles to ease the postage pain.


----------



## Grott (7/9/17)

tj2204 said:


> 3kg express satchel is $15.65, 1kg $10.85.
> 
> I always send 3 bottles to ease the postage pain.



Well well, I've been using the wine bottle box ( because of glass), there is more weight and cost in that. Good one tj.


----------



## RdeVjun (7/9/17)

The 3kg express sachels are brilliant, fits 3 * 750 PETs in bubble wrap just snugly. Never lost a drop in about 20 sachels.
Alternatively there's a 5kg if you need it, I do with 1.25L PETs.


----------



## laxation (7/9/17)

I'd be keen for sure. Trying others' beer is always exciting and a 3x beer swap makes it worthwhile.

Shit, I'm excited just to send my beer for the case swap lotto and I don't even get anything back to try!


----------



## Danscraftbeer (7/9/17)

Cool! Lets toss some thoughts around. It could be as simple as a thread. Actually we are on it! it could be listed just like bulk buy threads. Add yourself to an ever updating list with your beer on offer. Subtract yourself from the list when your offerings run out? In conjunction with private conversations I guess. Or an online spread sheet thing that would be better than people cutting and pasting to update the list?


----------



## tj2204 (7/9/17)

RdeVjun said:


> The 3kg express sachels are brilliant, fits 3 * 750 PETs in bubble wrap just snugly. Never lost a drop in about 20 sachels.
> Alternatively there's a 5kg if you need it, I do with 1.25L PETs.



Shit, you bubble wrap them? I've just been putting them in the satchel and folding it over so it seals tight, no other packaging... I've never lost any either and I'd be over the 10 satchel mark.


----------



## laxation (7/9/17)

Well i've got (will have) 3 pets to swap, who wants to start?


----------



## Danscraftbeer (7/9/17)

Descriptions?, give the Deets!
I've only got a Home Stout and the Vic Brew Stout for offer at the moment. Both good if you can appreciate Stout.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (7/9/17)

Many Pale Sessionables over warmer periods.


----------



## laxation (7/9/17)

I normally go into kegs, with stubbies for the few leftovers. So to do any beers to swap I'd need to plan it to get it ready..

Over the next month or so will have the case swap stout, an English brown ale (really excited about that one) and most likely a strong black IPA.
The case swap I have just put on with WLP002 and considering Belgian strong ale yeast for the second cube, but not sure yet...

But if I just bottle straight off tap then can do 3 different APA/IPAs to send next week. If either sounds good to you, I love stout! (And your swap beer was delicious..)


----------



## mofox1 (8/9/17)

No planning needed. All you need is:
http://kegking.com.au/bottles-and-b...ine-cleaning-cap-counter-pressure-filler.html

Have keg, fill bottle.

Okay... So you need a line with two beer disconnects too, but I've usually spares aplenty for this sort of thing.


----------



## homebrewnewb (8/9/17)

either would be fine wouldnt it? 
either you have a keg topped up fresh, you can counter fill it and prime bottle.
or carb in keg and counter fill with cap.
sign me up or some such...


----------

